# Manfrotto best tripod value?



## photosoto (Jul 17, 2009)

First, obviously I need a tripod.  I will not be using the tripod often, but of course when I need on I NEED one.

Second, I'm not spending $100 plus on a tripod.  So from what I've seen is the bogen manfrotto a good value?  They seem to be reasonable priced and popular.

any other suggestions?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2009)

Bogen/Manfrotto is a brand with a very large selection of different models and accessories.  Some are better values than others.

The best long term value is probably to buy a good one because it should last you a lifetime...but you may be able to get the job done with a cheap $50 tripod, just don't expect it to last forever.


----------



## Samanax (Jul 17, 2009)

photosoto said:


> First, obviously I need a tripod. I will not be using the tripod often, but of course when I need on I NEED one.
> 
> Second, I'm not spending $100 plus on a tripod. So from what I've seen is the bogen manfrotto a good value? They seem to be reasonable priced and popular.
> 
> any other suggestions?


I'd stick with Manfrotto/Bogen instead of going the cheaper route.

*Manfrotto by Bogen Imaging 7322YB M-Y Aluminum Tripod with Ballhead (Black) - Supports 4.4 lbs (2 kg) - $94.95*

Not a bad price considering the Manfrotto 488RC2 Midi Ball Head that I use is the same price. I use the Manfrotto 190XPROB legs with the 488RC2.


----------



## photosoto (Jul 17, 2009)

ok, thanks.  There isn't anything I should look for specifically to work with my D40 is there?  They are generally universal, right?


----------



## Samanax (Jul 17, 2009)

photosoto said:


> There isn't anything I should look for specifically to work with my D40 is there? They are generally universal, right?


As long as your camera has a tripod socket on the bottom you're good to go.


----------

